# Long boot times in jelly bean



## kregstrong (Sep 22, 2011)

Does anyone know how to fix the long boot time where it suits at the Google logo?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

There's many topics on this already...JB introduced a file system check if your phone shuts down incorrectly. There's no getting past that besides making sure your phone turns off correctly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Better than posting your filesystem is corrupted.


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Someone on xda posted a thread saying antivirus found superuser as a Trojan... Fail


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> There's many topics on this already...JB introduced a file system check if your phone shuts down incorrectly. There's no getting past that besides making sure your phone turns off correctly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


There is one snag with this commonly accepted theory. I've never had long boot times on my nexus 7 and my bro on jb hasn't reported it yet either. Seems to be a toro related issue with jellybean unless maguro people have had this problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I can tell you it's definitely related to filesystem checking from tests run by me and others. However, the cause of what triggers the checks is still unknown. I rarely experience boot hangups, while others experience them quite a bit.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> I can tell you it's definitely related to filesystem checking from tests run by me and others. However, the cause of what triggers the checks is still unknown. I rarely experience boot hangups, while others experience them quite a bit.


Mines rare as well. Instant reboots seem more likely to trigger but I've rebooted harshly on the n7 and haven't seen it.

Just curious if gsm gnex users have run into long boot times on jellybean yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Also keep in mind your shiny new N7 isn't going to have much of a filesystem to go through when compared to our abused phones.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Disable the bootanimation and _*do not*_ wipe dalvik cache with every reboot.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Disable the bootanimation and _*do not*_ wipe dalvik cache with every reboot.


Who wipes dalvik with every reboot?


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Barf said:


> Who wipes dalvik with every reboot?


Some kernels have this option.


----------

